# Hello from Georgia



## Rottridge (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there seems to be a dearth of fancy mouse breeders in the southeast. I love the little critters, and there's a chance I may contribute to making that less of an issue.

I'll be honest and say I started raising mice to feed my snake. I didn't like the condition of a lot of feeder mice I ran across. I wanted healthy mice that were raised in pleasant conditions for their short lives. After a generation or two, I found them to be great little animals in their own right.

I lost all my mice - mostly fox pattern - to a power outage in Alabama. That was rough. It took me a very long time to restart my mice. I took in a few mice people were looking to rehome. I had no intention of feeding these to a snake because I promised a good home as pets, not snake food. They've had that good home, and from the two does young enough and healthy enough, I've restarted a mousery.

As of now, I breed, but am definitely a back yard breeder. I don't put myself out as a reputable breeder of fancy mice. I breed for my own pleasure. I have brindles (I'm so happy!), brokens, chocolates, blondes and what I believe is a reverse siamese. In the future I hope to feel justified in calling myself a reputable breeder of fancy mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 



Rottridge said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there seems to be a dearth of fancy mouse breeders in the southeast.


Not at all! Gypsy Tails is in your state; Jenny (WNTMousery) is in Tennessee and Virginia, and until recently I was in Kentucky. There are also breeders in Virginia, North Carolina, and possibly Mississippi! Maybe you're just not looking in the right places! 

Even though I've moved, I'll always consider myself a Southerner. It's true that there's still some wide distances between us, but overall I think we have it better than a lot of other folks, outside Los Angeles or Pennsylvania. 

P.S. There is no standard color called "blonde" in the mouse world. I think this is a hamster or gerbil term, perhaps. I've seen it used before...


----------



## Rottridge (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi!

I called them "blonde" because at the time of writing, I'd forgotten the correct term. They're tan colored, but not the lovely "tans" connected with the beautiful golden-red underside. What I wouldn't do to have one of those!

I'll have to look up Gypsy Tails! It appears I am NOT looking in the right places!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Im a native of S. Ga but live in Oklahoma now. You have some of the best around you down there.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's the info about blonde hamsters: http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/blon ... amster.htm

BTW, I'm PMing you.


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Howdy from Texas.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Please do not call yourself a BYB, that term is reserved for people to see animals as baby factories put here to make them money. They abuse and neglect their animals. For the good of your own reputation please use the term Hobby breeder. People try to either avoid or shut down BYBs for the good of the animals. I would hate to see that happen to you.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello from Georgia as well! Gypsy is awesome, she's who I've gotten a majority of my mice from and she's very friendly! She's up around Atlanta, and I'm down around Columbus. We are both breeding for tans, but she's coming along way better than I am lol. I'm just starting up, but I'll be happy to help you if you need it.  You're actually closer to more mouse people than a decent amount of the US, as long as you don't mind driving 10 or so hours between them! (That's an exaggeration, but not by too much lol.)

By blond do you mean Recessive Yellow?


----------

